# Kühlung AMD Ryzen 5 5600x



## MartinH79 (20. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Liebe Community!!!
Ich habe mir vor 3 Tagen meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut. Anmerkung ich hatte noch nie AMD deshalb frage ich.
Ich habe den AMD Ryzen 5 5600x auf einem ASrock B550M Steel Legend mit dem Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advance Black RGB. Das Gehäuse ist das Sahrkoon TG 6 mit 7 Lüftern. Im BIOS sind die Lüfter auf Standard gestellt.
Nun, mein AMD erreicht beim Spielen von einigen Spielen(Cold War, GTA 5, Warzone) eine Temperatur von 70 bis 83°C. Die Frage ist sind diese Temperaturn vertretbar?
Anmerkung die Idle Temperatur liegt so bei 33 bis 45°C. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen 20 bis 24°C.
Die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich mit einem Kleks in die Mitte aufgetragen und sie wurde vom Anpressdruck des Kühlers verteilt oder ich hoffe zumindest .


Danke für die Antworten und noch einen Schönen Abend!!!!


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Dezember 2020)

70 Grad sollten bei diesen Cpu`s keine Besonderheit sein unter Last.
Da die Boards auch schon ab Werk eine hohe Vcore anlegen um den Boost Takt zu erreichen.








						AMD Ryzen 5950X, 5900X, 5800X & 5600X im Test: Leistungsaufnahme und Temperatur
					

AMD Ryzen 5000 im Test: Leistungsaufnahme und Temperatur / Leistungsaufnahme von Leerlauf bis Volllast




					www.computerbase.de
				












						Zen 3: Hohe Temperaturen laut AMDs Director of Technical Marketing vom Design vorgesehen
					

AMDs neue Ryzen-5000-CPUs erreichen mitunter recht hohe Temperaturen. Das sei aber unproblematisch und bewege sich im Rahmen der Spezifikation.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Man könnte halt versuchen zu undervolten,was die Temperatur senkt und auch die Lautstärke








						AMD Ryzen 5000: AGESA soll Overclocking und Undervolting verbessern
					

AMD hat über das Overclocking und Undervolting von Zen-3-CPUs der Ryzen-5000-Serie gesprochen und will mit weiteren AGESA-Updates nachlegen.




					www.computerbase.de
				












						AMD-Prozessoren Ryzen 5000: Adaptives Undervolting-Tool kommt per BIOS-Update
					

Anstelle eines generellen Offsets tritt beim Precision Boost Overdrive 2 eine angepasste Spannungskurve, die sich dem Taktverhalten anpasst.




					www.heise.de


----------



## MartinH79 (20. Dezember 2020)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> 70 Grad sollten bei diesen Cpu`s keine Besonderheit sein unter Last.
> Da die Boards auch schon ab Werk eine hohe Vcore anlegen um den Boost Takt zu erreichen.
> 
> 
> ...


Mit der Lautstärke habe ich kein Problem, nur ich hatte noch nie eine AMD CPU und mein "alter" Intel ist nie über die 70°C grenze rausgegangen. So hat es mich ein wenig gewunderte, dass die CPU natürlich abhängig vom Spiel 70°C bis 83°C erreicht.


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. Dezember 2020)

Kann natürlich sein das man mit einem etwas potenteren Kühler die Temps noch etwas niedriger bekommt.
Brocken 3 oder Dark Rock 4 /Pro usw.
Die stärken CPUs oberhalb vom 5800x sind da sogar etwas besser aufgestellt weil die 2 CPU Dies verbaut haben statt  1


----------



## Mario2002 (20. Dezember 2020)

Also mein 5600X erreicht z.B. in Cyberpunk 2077 maximal 65 Grad mit einem Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power.
Ich würde dir Raten einen potenteren Kühler zu kaufen. Der Ben Nevis ist etwas zu schwach, würde ich mal behaupten.
Sowas zum Beispiel.








						Alpenföhn Brocken 3 ab € 39,94 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alpenföhn Brocken 3 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 146x165x125mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 140x140x25mm, 400-1050r… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Bringt schon noch einige Grad niedrige Temps.


----------



## facehugger (20. Dezember 2020)

Probier`s erstmal mit undervolting, ehe du nochmal Geld in die Hand nimmst. Zudem sind hohe Temps bei Ryzen kein Thema, erst ab über 90°C brauchst du dir Gedanken machen...

Gruß


----------



## buggs001 (20. Dezember 2020)

Oder du überprüfst nochmal die Verteilung von der WLP.
Ich verteile die immer gleichmässig auf der CPU.
Einen Klecks in der Mitte und hoffen das sich die WLP ordentlich verteilt, wäre für mich nichts.

Der 5600X ist eine 65W CPU, da muss der Nevis locker reichen.


----------

